# Man dies after taking DNP



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Aplogys if its a re-post, couldnt find a thread on this

*The independant 20/10/2012*

*
*

*
*A man has died after taking a performance-enhancing drug used by bodybuilders to help burn off fat, according to police.

Thames Valley Police are investigating after the 28-year-old was taken ill and died at a hospital in High Wycombe, Buckinghamshire, on Wednesday.

His death is being treated as unexplained.

A force spokesman said: "The man's death was referred to Thames Valley Police by the coroner's office.

"It is believed the man may have taken a substance called DNP, believed to be a performance-enhancing drug."

He added that a post-mortem examination carried out yesterday was inconclusive.

The spokesman went on: "The investigation into the cause of death continues and further tests are required.

"Police are currently exploring any potential link between the drug and the man's death but while the investigation progresses is advising anyone who may have bought DNP tablets through unofficial sources not to take them."

DNP is used to help burn fat but can have side-effects such as extreme body temperatures leading to brain damage and blindness.

As well as a dieting aid, DNP has been used as a dye, fungicide, herbicide, insecticide and even as an explosive.

The police spokesman added: "Anyone who thinks they may have taken them and wants health advice should contact their local GP or call NHS Direct on 0845 4647."


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

doesn't surprise me. just before zyzz died he was asking about DNP dose when he was at 8%. its just speculation of course. he paid the ultimate price for PED abuse.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> doesn't surprise me. just before zyzz died he was asking about DNP dose when he was at 8%. its just speculation of course. he paid the ultimate price for PED abuse.


He was also railing Thai coke like no tomorrow, not good for the heart...

He posted a status on his Facebook page a couple of days before he died about how good the 'cola' was there. Removed the next day obviously lol.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

yeah he was just off his head on all sorts of meds. a combination of all no doubt.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> yeah he was just off his head on all sorts of meds. a combination of all no doubt.


Indeed. Peds, Stims & an underlying heart condition. It's not a good combination at all.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

The second reported DNP death this year, I wonder how widespread regular use is.

The media are quick to jump to conclusions though, overdose or severe reaction is the most possible cause. I guess we all take risk with the PEDS we use, but frankly I don't think we should all start bashing DNP now because there will always be a few who will get unlucky with any substance, Prescription drug deaths overtake road traffic accidents in the US.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dnp is asking for trouble imo. It's a vile chemical and is basically poison afaik.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm if anybody's running 'certain websites' selling 'certain products' I'd think about removing DNP for a while to avoid negative attention.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Dnp is asking for trouble imo. It's a vile chemical and is basically poison afaik.


I dont give a fcuk what anyone say i wouldnt touch dnp with a barge pole! Fcuk that for a laugh! Its a chemical dye! That says it all! At least with gear test and nandolone there actual medicinal products! What happen to dieting. Alot on here use dnp an have no intentions of competing or anything! Its a joke!

Theres a guy on here who posted a few days ago with pics of him after he ripped up all from using testosterone, dieting, training and cardio...

Thats all thats needed!!!


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

DNP can be used with minimal risk, there are plenty of users on here including myself.

Misinformation and stupidity are the two many factors imo, most likely the typical gym-mate attitude of "these pills are great, try them!". Not so bad popping 5 dbols, but 5 DNP tabs?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

people all want a fast fix these days what ever happened to dieting down and sorting out your nutrition ? Or cardio for that matter ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

More people die from paracetamol than DNP, now in saying that, i am always the first to say that its a dangerous drug, like ANY other drug and should be used wisely and cautiously...shame for the guys family, so young....but if i am completely honest, its KNOWN for its dangers....and people use it carelessly regardless. I wouldn't be surprised if 'other' substances were found in the coroners report...but betcha we don't hear anything about that.....

RIP and condolences to those who knew and loved him


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ser said:


> More people die from paracetamol than DNP, now in saying that, i am always the first to say that its a dangerous drug, like ANY other drug and should be used wisely and cautiously...shame for the guys family, so young....but if i am completely honest, its KNOWN for its dangers....and people use it carelessly regardless. I wouldn't be surprised if 'other' substances were found in the coroners report...but betcha we don't hear anything about that.....
> 
> RIP and condolences to those who knew and loved him


How many people take paracetamol vs dnp. Pretty sure if you looked at percentages, a higher % of dnp users will have problems.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ehhh...prove that

Yes, its a gauntlet! years back DNP had the odd outing in the press....paracetamol doesn't make headlines....

i challenge you to PROVE it with hospital admittance records....i can't find them, if you can, then your case is won and i will conceed....but i KNOW that paracetamol deaths(kidney damage) is HUGE....do your worst my friend

Just check out the SUICIDE records of paracetamol alone, nevermind accidental etc...you have lost...not that i am gloating lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

there is a reason that NO MORE than TWO tubs of paracetamol can be bought at a time in shops, chemists etc......so continue to dumbfound me with your expert numbers. really, if i have a brain hemmorage i might believe you:lol:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ser said:


> ehhh...prove that
> 
> Yes, its a gauntlet! years back DNP had the odd outing in the press....paracetamol doesn't make headlines....
> 
> ...





Ser said:


> there is a reason that NO MORE than TWO tubs of paracetamol can be bought at a time in shops, chemists etc......so continue to dumbfound me with your expert numbers. really, if i have a brain hemmorage i might believe you:lol:


That being said far more people take paracetamol on a daily basis, how would the numbers add up if it were a fair comparison. Especially with the lack of knowledge the ordinary person have on what they're taking.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

sshhhh, that was where i was going IF he came up with hospital admission numbers(which he won't, cause he INSTANTLY FAILS in the discussion if he does)...to then compare those numbers as to who 'know's of the existance of paracetamol' compared to 'who knows of the existance of DNP'......

As i said previously, i have used DNP cautiously...and i know many other who use it a bit less cautiously than i...my view is still that it is a dangerous drug and should be carefully monitored if the subject insists on using it. There are MANY people use paracetamol without problems...and this(DNP) is imo significantly more serious. That said, to try and scare monger i am not ok with, its what the press does, but if thats peoples view then almost everyone here is a steroid fuelled murderer waiting to happen, who beats their loved ones and is arrogant and aggressive to all within contact  ....i'm simply highlighting that ANY drug can be dangerous...b ut the press like to play on these things...forgetting to mention that something we can buy willy nilly in corner shops is more common a cause of death per capita(cause we can buy it so readily)...and am sure if you compared the numbers in a realistic fashion(ie, populus who knows about said drug compared to deaths related)...paracetamol is still more of a killer than DNP(its the 'fashion' drug of the time unfortunately, but still everyone knows about paracetamol and it is still a huge cause of renal failure)

I cannot prove my theory due to no number being recorded as knowing about, or using DNP, but i am absolutely standing my ground that if we did have numbers i would be right....so am waiting on what evidence MAY be available...hospital admissions. Its the best evidence we have to draw conclusion from, as many people use paracetamol who will never be admitted to hospital for it...just the same as DNP


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

DNP is quite clever in the way it works and I think its fairly safe in the right doseage. Cocaine really raises your blood pressure. Even ephedrine has been linked to a lot of heart problems.

Its not a common drug in this country, but I've done shedloads of crystal meth, going for a week without sleep once (in the name of science - I like to see how far I can take things). It turns out that its alot safer, heart-wise, than ephedrine and (particularly) cocaine.

Maybe we should all swap to smoking methamphetamine, for the sake of our health. You just have to remove an oxygen atom from ephedrine, and it's suddenly 10 x more effective. The only trouble is you spend all your time shagging, fighting, looking for candles, cutting up straws, or looking on the floor. Weight training becomes almost impossible.

I can't believe someone would go to thailand for cocaine. Its crystal meth central! They call it "Ya ba" in the press, but every thai user I know calls it "num kang" (thai for "hard water" or ice). I would say that about 60% of thai working girls in this country smoke it (my wife is an internet "super madam"). The dealers in this country are all cool, well-spoken Chinese guys. The doorbell goes at about 4 in the morning, and 10 minutes later you're £200 poorer.

The first time I saw this (I was running a brothel with Mrs Zorrin) I said "£200 plus taxi? I can make that at home! I'm a chemist!". But it took me a year to make crap stuff, and another 6 months to make good stuff, and another year to make the most incredible stuff in western europe (I think). I spent thousands and found out everything there is to know about ephedrine in the process - boiling up kilos of ephedra herb, getting ripped off buying from pakistan. Anyway, I digress.

Dinitrophenol isn't so bad but if you have loads when its hot outside, and you eat a load of carbs you're asking for trouble.

And no. I'm not posting at 4 in the morning because I'm off my nut on smokeable amphetamines. I work nights. Zorrin is training hard and being healthy at the moment.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why do you do this on meth?

" looking for candles, cutting up straws, or looking on the floor"


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> DNP is quite clever in the way it works and I think its fairly safe in the right doseage. Cocaine really raises your blood pressure. Even ephedrine has been linked to a lot of heart problems.
> 
> Its not a common drug in this country, but I've done shedloads of crystal meth, going for a week without sleep once (in the name of science - I like to see how far I can take things). It turns out that its alot safer, heart-wise, than ephedrine and (particularly) cocaine.
> 
> ...


1 word!!! CRAZY!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lmao Zorrin, I could read your story's all day !!!


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Was only a matter of time. Its the flavour of the week on UKM. Every cnut and their mum is on it (gran in some cases).

If Lorian/mods didnlt allow such blatant source dropping there number of logs on here would be more than halfed I bet :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Effloresce said:


> Was only a matter of time. Its the flavour of the week on UKM. Every cnut and their mum is on it (gran in some cases).
> 
> If Lorian/mods didnlt allow such blatant source dropping there number of logs on here would be more than halfed I bet :lol:


Yeah but if you want to find something online,you will do.

So you may as well know about "safe" sources that have been tried and tested and you know roughly what you are getting.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Yeah but if you want to find something online,you will do.
> 
> So you may as well know about "safe" sources that have been tried and tested and you know roughly what you are getting.


Not doubting that for a second. Still blatant name dropping is a bit if a p1ss take and shows how much owners really care about this forum. Its money making machine end of.. no sense of community what so ever.

However just typing in buy dnp or whatever doesnt bring much up tbh. And I bet 99% of general public/ukm users up until this year even know what DNP was :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> doesn't surprise me. just before zyzz died he was asking about DNP dose when he was at 8%. its just speculation of course. he paid the ultimate price for PED abuse.


Yet some people still believed he was natty LOL.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Effloresce said:


> Not doubting that for a second. Still blatant name dropping is a bit if a p1ss take and shows how much owners really care about this forum. Its money making machine end of.. no sense of community what so ever.
> 
> However just typing in buy dnp or whatever doesnt bring much up tbh. And I bet 99% of general public/ukm users up until this year even know what DNP was :lol:


I agree with the second part. From the story,it seems he got it from the gym. So if it was DNP that killed him,no doubt he just did what he was told at the gym and didn't do any tesearch. At least on here,you can't miss all the posts about do's and donts so if someone down the gym does offer it to you,you'll have basic info.

I can see what you are saying though,I've seen many posts which people have some dnp in front of them and where their question is most likely to be "should i have 4 because i like the colour" and not "what dose per kilo body weight etc" is "safe" or something along those lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> DNP is quite clever in the way it works and I think its fairly safe in the right doseage. Cocaine really raises your blood pressure. Even ephedrine has been linked to a lot of heart problems.
> 
> Its not a common drug in this country, but I've done shedloads of crystal meth, going for a week without sleep once (in the name of science - I like to see how far I can take things). It turns out that its alot safer, heart-wise, than ephedrine and (particularly) cocaine.
> 
> ...


hehe , as i said in another thread my interest when young was ethnobotanical with the odd extraction , over the years ive grown ephedra (looks like chives when young) , salvia divinorium ,khat and a host of other...erm mind altering plants  , i can confess extracting mescaline from san pedro makes a snotty mess and making your own absinthe from scratch and adding extra thujone does a better job (tho its still overstated in the press as a drink).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DNP is as dangerous as you make it. Do your reading, treat it with respect and it's fine. Abuse it and it'll fook you up. If you can't be bothered to find out what you'll be taking then don't take it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RACK said:


> DNP is as dangerous as you make it. Do your reading, treat it with respect and it's fine. Abuse it and it'll fook you up. If you can't be bothered to find out what you'll be taking then don't take it


In principle that sounds simple,unfortunately not everybody thinks like that though.

I think what it stems down to is that some people can't comprehend that 250mg of something can kill a 15st man.

Also if Bob next door took it and he's fine,and he's a skinny cvnt etc,then no doubt I'll be fine.

Its all these wrong misconceptions that kill people no matter what they take.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> In principle that sounds simple,unfortunately not everybody thinks like that though.
> 
> I think what it stems down to is that some people can't comprehend that 250mg of something can kill a 15st man.
> 
> ...


250mg can kill a guy? im sure ausbuilt posted a study not long ago saying 1-3gs of dnp in a singular dose is considered fatal, this was on the same study that people were using dnp to 'cure' obesity in clinical trials, they lost like 150lb in a 200 day period lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 250mg can kill a guy? im sure ausbuilt posted a study not long ago saying 1-3gs of dnp in a singular dose is considered fatal, this was on the same study that people were using dnp to 'cure' obesity in clinical trials, they lost like 150lb in a 200 day period lol


Well was just trying to make a point of how people think such a small dose could do no harm. Even if you think of 3g like you mentioned compared to 15st man its not even 1% of body weight but can kill.

I think i had read somewhere that 800mg could be fatal but not the point i was discussing at this moment in time,lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> 250mg can kill a guy? im sure ausbuilt posted a study not long ago saying 1-3gs of dnp in a singular dose is considered fatal, this was on the same study that people were using dnp to 'cure' obesity in clinical trials, they lost like 150lb in a 200 day period lol


200mg cant mate thats why there capped that low so cant take 1 and cook alive.

typical headline though i bet it had nothing to do with DNP, bit like the girl who died in sunbed shop with the headline 'girl dies from MT2..................maybe'


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> 200mg cant mate thats why there capped that low so cant take 1 and cook alive.
> 
> typical headline though i bet it had nothing to do with DNP, bit like the girl who died in sunbed shop with the headline 'girl dies from MT2..................maybe'


lol yh or just the fact she was like 60% bf for her entire life and lived like a student (alcoholic **** lol)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol yh or just the fact she was like 60% bf for her entire life and lived like a student (alcoholic **** lol)


lol exactly my point


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Personaly i think taking poison defeats the object of health and fitness


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Personaly i think taking poison defeats the object of health and fitness


so does abusing shed loads gear but lots of people both do and condone that lol


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Im sorry but I have used dnp a few time.

Before I use anything I do tons of research so that I know what I am getting into, not only that but I make sure I have all the ancillaries and supplements that will help should I need them

DNP is only an aid, not a solution. If you abuse anything then you run the risk of getting hurt.

The article actually states that the tests were inconclusive and they are unsure as to why he died. Again its just the media spitting ****te out IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> so does abusing shed loads gear but lots of people both do and condone that lol


There you go.....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

same as any drug there all safe if used as they should be, theres use and abuse, abuse it and face the consequences of YOUR actions...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Personally I think taking poison defeats the object of health and fitness


haha I like this 

I think we will read more and more stories like this as DNP use is clearly going up, you can see this just by looking on this board and seeing the many new DNP threads are popping up on a regular basis - it wasn't like that when I first joined this January.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

stone14 said:


> same as any drug there all safe if used as they should be, theres use and abuse, abuse it and face the consequences of YOUR actions...


I would have to disagree with this. Sometimes you can take the 'recommended' dose and it could have severe consequences. Just the luck of the draw I guess. Though obviously the risk increases depending on the compound.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> people all want a fast fix these days what ever happened to dieting down and sorting out your nutrition ? Or cardio for that matter ?


says the guy that just massively increases his dosages all the time.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Personaly i think taking poison defeats the object of health and fitness


 Some could argue poisons just the dosage.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> says the guy that just massively increases his dosages all the time.


lol ikr isnt he mr 1g tren 1g mast 2g test O.O!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol ikr isnt he mr 1g tren 1g mast 2g test O.O!!


yes then makes threads such as what is the most ml you have jabbed in a site to brag about it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Some could argue poisons just the dosage.


Ya think?????


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

A poison is just a substance that your body can't counter its effects. The name poison can be miss-leading.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

fcuk dnp, that is some **** i promised myself I would stay away from! test all the way!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> A poison is just a substance that your body can't counter its effects. The name poison can be miss-leading.


This article is about the type of substance. For other uses, see Poison (disambiguation).

The EU's standard toxic symbol, as defined by Directive 67/548/EEC. The skull and crossbones has long been a standard symbol for poison.In the context of biology, poisons are substances that cause disturbances to organisms,[1] usually by chemical reaction or other activity on the molecular scale, when a sufficient quantity is absorbed by an organism. The fields of medicine (particularly veterinary) and zoology often distinguish a poison from a toxin, and from a venom. Toxins are poisons produced by some biological function in nature, and venoms are usually defined as toxins that are injected by a bite or sting to cause their effect, while other poisons are generally defined as substances absorbed through epithelial linings such as the skin or gut.

And Dnp

2,4-DinitrophenolFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search 2,4-Dinitrophenol

IUPAC name[hide]2,4-dinitrophenol

Other names[hide]Solfo Black

Identifiers

CAS number 51-28-5 Y

PubChem 1493

ChemSpider 1448 Y

UNII Q13SKS21MN Y

UN number 0076, 1320

DrugBank DB04528

KEGG C02496 Y

ChEBI CHEBI:42017 Y

ChEMBL CHEMBL273386 Y

Jmol-3D images Image 1

Image 2

SMILES

[show]O=[N+]([O-])c1cc(ccc1O)[N+]([O-])=O

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

c1cc(c(cc1[N+](=O)[O-])[N+](=O)[O-])O

InChI

[show]InChI=1S/C6H4N2O5/c9-6-2-1-4(7(10)11)3-5(6)8(12)13/h1-3,9H Y

Key: UFBJCMHMOXMLKC-UHFFFAOYSA-N Y

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

InChI=1/C6H4N2O5/c9-6-2-1-4(7(10)11)3-5(6)8(12)13/h1-3,9H

Key: UFBJCMHMOXMLKC-UHFFFAOYAV

Properties

Molecular formula C6H4N2O5

Molar mass 184.106

Density 1.683 g/cm³

Melting point 108 °C, 381 K, 226 °F

Boiling point 113 °C, 386 K, 235 °F

Acidity (pKa) 4.114

Hazards

R-phrases R10 R23 R24 R25 R33

S-phrases (S1) (S2) S28 S37 S45

NFPA 704 333

Y (verify) (what is: Y/N?)

Except where noted otherwise, data are given for materials in their standard state (at 25 °C, 100 kPa)

Infobox references

2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP), C6H4N2O5, is an inhibitor of efficient energy (ATP) production in cells with mitochondria. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP.

Dinitrophenols as a class of compounds, of which there are six members, do not occur naturally but are all manufactured compounds.

Contents [hide]

1 Chemical properties

2 Uses

3 Pharmacological action

4 Dieting aid

5 Environmental toxicity

6 References

7 Further reading

8 External links

[edit] Chemical properties2,4-Dinitrophenol is a yellow, crystalline solid that has a sweet, musty odor. It sublimes when carefully heated and is volatile with steam. It is soluble in ethyl acetate, acetone, chloroform, pyridine, carbon tetrachloride, toluene, alcohol, benzene, and aqueous alkaline solutions.[1] Its crystalline sodium salts are also soluble in water. It forms explosive salts with alkalies and ammonia, and emits toxic fumes of nitrogen oxides when heated to decomposition.[2] It is incompatible with heavy metals and their compounds.

[edit] UsesCommercial DNP is primarily used for scientific research and in manufacturing. It has been used at times to make dyes, other organic chemicals, and wood preservatives. It has also been used to make photographic developer, explosives, and pesticides.

[edit] Pharmacological actionIn living cells, DNP acts as a proton ionophore, an agent that can shuttle protons (hydrogen cations) across biological membranes. It defeats the proton gradient across mitochondria and chloroplast membranes, collapsing the proton motive force that the cell uses to produce most of its ATP chemical energy. Instead of producing ATP, the energy of the proton gradient is lost as heat.

DNP is often used in biochemistry research to help explore the bioenergetics of chemiosmotic and other membrane transport processes.

[edit] Dieting aidDNP was used extensively in diet pills from 1933 to 1938 after Cutting and Tainter at Stanford University made their first report on the drug's ability to greatly increase metabolic rate.[3][4] After only its first year on the market Tainter estimated that probably at least 100,000 persons had been treated with DNP in the United States, in addition to many others abroad.[5] DNP acts as a protonophore, allowing protons to leak across the inner mitochondrial membrane and thus bypass ATP synthase. This makes ATP energy production less efficient. In effect, part of the energy that is normally produced from cellular respiration is wasted as heat. The inefficiency is proportional to the dose of DNP that is taken. As the dose increases and energy production is made more inefficient, metabolic rate increases (and more fat is burned) in order to compensate for the inefficiency and meet energy demands. DNP is probably the best known agent for uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation. The production or "phosphorylation" of ATP by ATP synthase gets disconnected or "uncoupled" from oxidation. Interestingly, the factor that limits ever-increasing doses of DNP is not a lack of ATP energy production, but rather an excessive rise in body temperature due to the heat produced during uncoupling. Accordingly, DNP overdose will cause fatal hyperthermia. In light of this, it's advised that the dose be slowly titrated according to personal tolerance, which varies greatly.[6] Case reports have shown that an acute administration of 20-50 mg/kg in humans can be lethal.[7] Concerns about dangerous side-effects and rapidly developing cataracts resulted in DNP being discontinued in the United States by the end of 1938. DNP, however, continues to be used by some bodybuilders and athletes to rapidly lose body fat. Fatal overdoses are rare, but are still reported on occasion. These include cases of accidental exposure,[8] suicide,[7][9][10] and excessive intentional exposure.[9][11][12]

There are limited and conflicting data on the pharmacokinetics of DNP in humans. The EPA states that "Data on the elimination kinetics of the dinitrophenols or their metabolic products in humans were not found."[13] The ATSDR's Toxicological Profile for Dinitrophenols also states that "No studies were located regarding distribution in humans after oral exposure to 2,4-DNP. Limited information is available regarding distribution in animals after oral exposure to 2,4-DNP." However, they do state that "Elimination from the body appears to be rapid, except possibly in cases of compromised liver function."[14] This coincides with a review in the NEJM on the biological actions of dinitrophenol, which stated that "Judging from the metabolic response, DNP appears to be eliminated entirely in three or four days; in the presence of liver or kidney damage it is possible that the drug will be retained over a longer period."[15] Oddly, more recent papers give an array of possible half-lives, ranging from 3 hours,[16] to 5-14 days.[7] Other recent papers maintain that the half-life in humans is unknown.[9]

Although further investigation is needed, one case report notes that dinitrophenol-induced hyperthermia has been successfully resolved with dantrolene administration.[17] "Dinitrophenol uncouples oxidative phosphorylation, causes release of calcium from mitochondrial stores and prevents calcium re-uptake. This leads to free intracellular calcium and causes muscle contraction and hyperthermia. Dantrolene inhibits calcium release from the sarcoplasmic reticulum which reduces intracellular calcium. The resulting muscle relaxation allows heat dissipation. There is little risk to dantrolene administration. Since dantrolene may be effective in reducing hyperthermia caused by agents that inhibit oxidative phosphorylation, early administration may improve outcome."[18]

While DNP itself is considered by many to be too risky for human use, its mechanism of action remains under investigation as a potential approach for treating obesity.[19] Currently, research is being conducted on uncoupling proteins naturally found in humans.

[edit] Environmental toxicityDNP is considered an important environmental contaminant by the United States Environmental Protection Agency. It has been found in 61 of 1400 priority sites that need clean-up of industrial waste. It can enter the air from automobile exhaust, burning of certain industrial substances, and from reaction of nitrogen in air with other atmospheric chemicals. The major site of degradation is the soil, where microorganisms metabolize it.

However, the effects of DNP on anaerobic micro-organisms are still largely undetermined. Some studies suggest that there is anaerobic toxicity due to a reduced methane production.

[edit] References1.^ Budavari, Susan(ed); O'Neil, Maryadele J(ed); Heckelman, Patricia E(red). "The merck index an encyclopedia of chemical, drugs, and biologicals / The merck index an encyclopedia of chemical, drugs, and biologicals." Rahway, NJ; Merck & Co; 1989. [1900] p.

2.^ Sax, N.Irving; Bruce, Robert D (1989). Dangerous properties of industrial materials. 3 (7th ed.). John Wiley & Sons. ISBN 0-442-27368-1.

3.^ Cutting WC, Mehrtens HG, Tainter ML (1933). "Actions and uses of dinitrophenol: Promising metabolic applications". J Am Med Assoc 101: 193-195.

4.^ Tainter ML, Stockton AB, Cutting WC (1933). "Use of dinitrophenol in obesity and related conditions: a progress report". J Am Med Assoc 101: 1472-1475.

5.^ Tainter ML, Cutting WC, Stockton AB (1934). "Use of Dinitrophenol in Nutritional Disorders : A Critical Survey of Clinical Results". Am J Public Health 24 (10): 1045-1053. doi:10.2105/AJPH.24.10.1045. PMC 1558869. PMID 18014064. //www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1558869/.

6.^ Simkins S. (1937). "Dinitrophenol and desiccated thyroid in the treatment of obesity: a comprehensive clinical and laboratory study". J Am Med Assoc 108: 2110-2117.

7.^ a b c Hsiao AL, Santucci KA, Seo-Mayer P, et al. (2005). "Pediatric fatality following ingestion of dinitrophenol: postmortem identification of a "dietary supplement"". Clin Toxicol (Phila) 43 (4): 281-285. PMID 16035205.

8.^ Leftwich RB, Floro JF, Neal RA, Wood AJ (February 1982). "Dinitrophenol poisoning: a diagnosis to consider in undiagnosed fever". South. Med. J. 75 (2): 182-184. doi:10.1097/00007611-198202000-00016. PMID 7058360. http://meta.wkhealth.com/pt/pt-core/template-journal/lwwgateway/media/landingpage.htm?issn=0038-4348&volume=75&issue=2&spage=182. Retrieved 18 November 2008.

9.^ a b c A. Hahn, K. Begemann, R. Burger, J. Hillebrand, H. Meyer, K. Preußner: "Cases of Poisoning Reported by Physicians in 2006", page 40. BfR Press and Public Relations Office, 2006.

10.^ Bartlett J, Brunner M, Gough K (February 2010). "Deliberate poisoning with dinitrophenol (DNP): an unlicensed weight loss pill". Emerg Med J 27 (2): 159-160. doi:10.1136/emj.2008.069401. PMID 20156878.

11.^ McFee RB, Caraccio TR, McGuigan MA, Reynolds SA, Bellanger P (2004). "Dying to be thin: a dinitrophenol related fatality". Veterinary and human toxicology 46 (5): 251-254. PMID 15487646.

12.^ Miranda EJ, McIntyre IM, Parker DR, Gary RD, Logan BK (2006). "Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinitrophenol". Journal of analytical toxicology 30 (3): 219-222. PMID 16803658.

13.^ "Ambient water quality criteria for nitrophenols, 440/5-80-063" (PDF). U.S. Environmental Protection Agency. 1980. http://www.epa.gov/ost/pc/ambientwqc/nitrophenols80.pdf. Retrieved 9 June 2008.

14.^ Harris, M. O., and Cocoran, J. J. (1995). "Toxicological Profile for Dinitrophenols". Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry. Archived from the original on 15 May 2008. http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp64.html. Retrieved 9 June 2008.

15.^ Edsall, G. (1934). "Biological actions of dinitrophenol and related compounds: a review". The New England Journal of Medicine 211 (9): 385-390. doi:10.1056/NEJM193408302110901.

16.^ Korde AS, Pettigrew LC, Craddock SD, Maragos WF (September 2005). "The mitochondrial uncoupler 2,4-dinitrophenol attenuates


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> DNP is quite clever in the way it works and I think its fairly safe in the right doseage. Cocaine really raises your blood pressure. Even ephedrine has been linked to a lot of heart problems.
> 
> Its not a common drug in this country, but I've done shedloads of crystal meth, going for a week without sleep once (in the name of science - I like to see how far I can take things). It turns out that its alot safer, heart-wise, than ephedrine and (particularly) cocaine.
> 
> ...


Mate u have lived some life by the sounds off it, have some reps lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> 250mg can kill a guy? im sure ausbuilt posted a study not long ago saying 1-3gs of dnp in a singular dose is considered fatal, this was on the same study that people were using dnp to 'cure' obesity in clinical trials, they lost like 150lb in a 200 day period lol


1-3mg/kg is an effective therapeutic dose. 32mg/kg is probably approaching and LD50 dose... (thats the dose that 50% of the test population dies- oddly its never been measured for human subjects....)


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Iv never dealt with DNP, but selling other fat burning products like T6 etc you get people just wanting a fast fix they even complain that the fats not stripping off when there not doin much cardio, alot of people just think they take em n the fat will just fall off, no matter how much guidance you give them just 1 tablet isnt enough, they want results here and now so they up the dose, taking far too much thinking ahh its not a highly illegal drug ill be fine, and thats when the side effects or heart failures happen but sadly people are too lazy for hard work these days!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Why do you do this on meth?
> 
> " looking for candles, cutting up straws, or looking on the floor"


You normally smoke meth by vaporising it in a straight pyrex tube or a glass tube with a round bulb at one end. This gets hot when you heat it over a candle, it would burn your lips and you'd have to bend over all the time to smoke so you stick a straw in it with some blu-tac, and put that in your mouth. or more usually, its part of the plumbing for a little water bong. which uses 2 straws. The straws from Nandos are very good for this.

You cut a section of straw, cut a point at one end, seal the other with heat from the candle, and use this as a little "scoop" for the crystals.

So much dopamine and adrenaline are released that you focus on any activity with cat-like concentration. If you think you've lost the tiniest crystal on the floor, you notice every white speck on the carpet, and inspect it. Sometimes, when you've been up for days and you're really bombed, you will be sure you've found a crystal, but end up smoking a bit of rice or part of a nail clipping.

we have a 14 year-old male cat, black & white like postman Pat's, who had his balls removed when he was 1. I did spill quite a lot once, when I was making it, the cat knocked it over when it was filtering through a funnel. cats lick themselves clean. He kept shagging a white towel and wanting to go out, and if you want to see cat-like concentration, he was watching the gap under our gate for other cats for days. I thought I was going to lose him but he's fine now. He's more than 100 in cat years. He is curled up asleep next to where the hot air comes out of my laptop as I type this, completely fine after his cat-comedown.

He doesn't like ganja with tobacco in a spliff, but when I used to ndo bongs, he would come up to me so I could blow smoke over him.

Ah! Bless! he's having a dream where he's running...


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> You normally smoke meth by vaporising it in a straight pyrex tube or a glass tube with a round bulb at one end. This gets hot when you heat it over a candle, it would burn your lips and you'd have to bend over all the time to smoke so you stick a straw in it with some blu-tac, and put that in your mouth. or more usually, its part of the plumbing for a little water bong. which uses 2 straws. The straws from Nandos are very good for this.
> 
> You cut a section of straw, cut a point at one end, seal the other with heat from the candle, and use this as a little "scoop" for the crystals.
> 
> ...


You really are something else Zorrin. Absolutely hilarious and could read your posts all day, perhaps write a book or novel with life-experiences of Mr.Z?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

> 1-3mg/kg is an effective therapeutic dose. 32mg/kg is probably approaching and LD50 dose... (thats the dose that 50% of the test population dies- oddly its never been measured for human subjects....)


So in a 90kg man,just under 3gr can be lethal.

Its amazing to think the effect so little amount of dnp can have,and chemicals in general,one that people refuse to believe and what leads to deaths with substances.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> So in a 90kg man,just under 3gr can be lethal.
> 
> Its amazing to think the effect so little amount of dnp can have,and chemicals in general,one that people refuse to believe and what leads to deaths with substances.


albert hoffmann probably thought the same thing when he first synthesized LSD and ended up $hitfaced , take a read of its history , the amounts its active at are tiny , he started at 250 micrograms and found out it was a major dose (threshold dose is 20 micrograms) , 1 gram of LSD contains upto 10k doses -zorrin lets go find some ergot


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's funny how people get on their high horse and certain PED's but not others.
> 
> Clen is linked to heart problems but yet it's downed like Smarties
> 
> I've taken DNP a few times, I'm not dead and I've also had my bloods after taking it, and guess what, my body was totally fine and yes, I'm not dead.


i swear when im on clen i get some kind of irregular heart beat, like, very very often lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Have you had an ECG done ?


nah. after im done with this pct, im gonna go for a full on check up.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's funny how people get on their high horse and certain PED's but not others.


Is DNP classed a Performance Enhancing Drug?

If DNP was safe I'm sure it'd be used worldwide to treat obese patients in need of surgery, but it isn't.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Got 6 DNP caps left to go.... hope I make it! :scared:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Got 6 DNP caps left to go.... hope I make it! :scared:


im gonna get some soon D: my friend is gonna buy them for me! how nice of him


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

day 5-6 was worst for me... i didn't take on on day 8 due to going out for the day.. now on day 12 yet to take my cap though... find its easier for me post 5pm.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

dbaird said:


> day 5-6 was worst for me... i didn't take on on day 8 due to going out for the day.. now on day 12 yet to take my cap though... find its easier for me post 5pm.


hmm i would assume its better to take it when theres something in ur stomach, right?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

never bothered me, i did them before AM fasted cardio to start.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's all in the same category, t3 or clen.
> 
> It was used to treat obese and hypothermia patients.
> 
> But I don't see what your getting at. What drug isn't dangerous?


I don't know the true definition of "Performance Enhancing Drugs", but I can't see how DNP could enhance your performance.

"Was" being the important word here, it isn't anymore because it's not deemed as safe. I'm not saying all drugs aren't dangerous, just some are more dangerous than others by the mechanism of which they work e.g. medication that has an effect on the heart is more risky than hayfever medication.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

rectus said:


> If DNP was safe I'm sure it'd be used worldwide to treat obese patients in need of surgery, but it isn't.


Any drug used in legitimate medicine has to go through extensive clinical trials specific to the intended treatment. With a very few exceptions, the only organisations funding such trials are the commercial pharmaceutical companies due to the high costs involved. There's no sense in those companies investing in trials for a drug unless they have patent protection over the compound. So, there are plenty of drugs that will never be used by mainstream medicine even though they might prove effective. There are also many drugs that are effective for conditions other than those they are primarily intended for but, because they do not have regulatory approval for that purpose, your doctor won't prescribe them.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Any drug used in legitimate medicine has to go through extensive clinical trials specific to the intended treatment. With a very few exceptions, the only organisations funding such trials are the commercial pharmaceutical companies due to the high costs involved. There's no sense in those companies investing in trials for a drug unless they have patent protection over the compound. So, there are plenty of drugs that will never be used by mainstream medicine even though they might prove effective. There are also many drugs that are effective for conditions other than those they are primarily intended for but, because they do not have regulatory approval for that purpose, your doctor won't prescribe them.


Sure, but how long has DNP been available for? A long time. I would have thought in that time it would have been taken up by a drugs company if they thought it could be profitable e.g. people don't boil to death.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

As paracetamol was mentioned in a previous post here are the LD50 data for comparison. I could only find toxicity data for small mammals.

*Paracetamol*

Oral, mouse: LD50 = 338 mg/kg;

Oral, rat: LD50 = 1944 mg/kg

*DNP*

Oral, mouse: LD50 = 45mg/kg

Oral, rat: LD50 = 30mg/kg


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

rectus said:


> Sure, but how long has DNP been available for? A long time. I would have thought in that time it would have been taken up by a drugs company if they thought it could be profitable e.g. people don't boil to death.


It's been around long enough that you couldn't patent it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Whatever drugs you take, do it sensibly and get the required checks after or during just to be safe. Can't go wrong then.


Maybe, but I think we're wrong to assume that all the people who have been reported to die from using DNP is through a fault of their own. We just don't have access to that information and if we did it may be fed to us with a certain bias that the media is famous for. Maybe this particular guy did everything right but he was just unlucky *shrug*



Ian_Montrose said:


> It's been around long enough that you couldn't patent it.


Ah ok.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I dont give a fcuk what anyone say i wouldnt touch dnp with a barge pole! Fcuk that for a laugh! Its a chemical dye! That says it all! At least with gear test and nandolone there actual medicinal products! What happen to dieting. Alot on here use dnp an have no intentions of competing or anything! Its a joke!
> 
> Theres a guy on here who posted a few days ago with pics of him after he ripped up all from using testosterone, dieting, training and cardio...
> 
> Thats all thats needed!!!


There a few well known steroid forums that even ban talk about DNP. It's a dangerous drug that seems to get sugar coated on here :confused1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Not everyone that takes it, boils to death funnily enough though?


Not everyone that drinks heavily gets cirrhosis of the liver. Stack the cards in your favour.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

chilisi said:


> When you have taken it and it has posed no physical/biological threat to your life, you tend to dismiss all the bro science that goes around. Like with most AAS, peptides and stims.


I think I will continue to listen to "broscience" on this 1. It ain't the kind of way I'd like to go


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have taken my first one today, i will let you know if i die


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

rectus said:


> Sure, but how long has DNP been available for? A long time. I would have thought in that time it would have been taken up by a drugs company if they thought it could be profitable e.g. people don't boil to death.


In my last post it states why America dropped its use.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Every drug you put in your body has side effects, so your taking a risk with anything. Even prescription drugs have serious side effects to some.
> 
> But I don't see how people can bash 1 drug, but not others.


Because paracetamol has a legitimate use, DNP does not.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i have taken my first one today, i will let you know if i die


keep me personally informed as i will be starting within the next month


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> keep me personally informed as i will be starting within the next month


its been over an hour so far i am alive


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Are you checking your temp with a thermometer ?


i will if i start to feel hot


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chilisi said:


> It's funny how people get on their high horse and certain PED's but not others.
> 
> Clen is linked to heart problems but yet it's downed like Smarties
> 
> I've taken DNP a few times, I'm not dead and I've also had my bloods after taking it, and guess what, my body was totally fine and yes, I'm not dead.


Exactly, ppl go ott about dnp, yes it can kill you buy so can plenty peds we use. Some people make out like its something so severe and deadly throughing the "poison" clasification around like its anthrax which just pokes the fire of horror stories and build up of fear of it In peoples minds.

Dnp used properly as it should is as anything, safe and effective.

Do your reasearch gain the knowledge, learn the dangers and you will be fine.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Are you checking your temp with a thermometer ?


Seriously? dude you will heat up you will sweat 24/7 lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i will if i start to feel hot


You don't need to check your temp, if your worried this will only feed your paranoia, you will heat up and sweat sitting on your couch, you will no if your heat gets untolaratable without testing your temperature trust me. More can handle 400mg fine. 400-600mg ed won't kill you.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i hate copying and pasting things but in this case this will help some of you come to your own conclusion wether this has been tested (which some people are saying it hasnt) and the real reason the drug had stopped being trialled in the 80's

2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP), C6H4N2O5, is an inhibitor of efficient energy (ATP) production in cells with mitochondria. It uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP.

Dinitrophenols as a class of compounds, of which there are six members, do not occur naturally but are all manufactured compounds.

*Chemical properties*

2,4-Dinitrophenol is a yellow, crystalline solid that has a sweet, musty odor. It sublimes when carefully heated and is volatile with steam. It is soluble in ethyl acetate, acetone, chloroform, pyridine, carbon tetrachloride, toluene, alcohol, benzene, and aqueous alkaline solutions.[1] Its crystalline sodium salts are also soluble in water. It forms explosive salts with alkalies and ammonia, and emits toxic fumes of nitrogen oxides when heated to decomposition.[2] It is incompatible with heavy metals and their compounds.

* Uses*

Commercial DNP is primarily used for scientific research and in manufacturing. It has been used at times to make dyes, other organic chemicals, and wood preservatives. It has also been used to make photographic developer, explosives, and pesticides.

*Pharmacological action*

In living cells, DNP acts as a proton ionophore, an agent that can shuttle protons (hydrogen cations) across biological membranes. It defeats the proton gradient across mitochondria and chloroplast membranes, collapsing the proton motive force that the cell uses to produce most of its ATP chemical energy. Instead of producing ATP, the energy of the proton gradient is lost as heat.

DNP is often used in biochemistry research to help explore the bioenergetics of chemiosmotic and other membrane transport processes

* Dieting aid*

DNP was used extensively in diet pills from 1933 to 1938 after Cutting and Tainter at Stanford University made their first report on the drug's ability to greatly increase metabolic rate.[3][4] After only its first year on the market Tainter estimated that probably at least 100,000 persons had been treated with DNP in the United States, in addition to many others abroad.[5] DNP acts as a protonophore, allowing protons to leak across the inner mitochondrial membrane and thus bypass ATP synthase. This makes ATP energy production less efficient. In effect, part of the energy that is normally produced from cellular respiration is wasted as heat. The inefficiency is proportional to the dose of DNP that is taken. As the dose increases and energy production is made more inefficient, metabolic rate increases (and more fat is burned) in order to compensate for the inefficiency and meet energy demands. DNP is probably the best known agent for uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation. The production or "phosphorylation" of ATP by ATP synthase gets disconnected or "uncoupled" from oxidation. Interestingly, the factor that limits ever-increasing doses of DNP is not a lack of ATP energy production, but rather an excessive rise in body temperature due to the heat produced during uncoupling. Accordingly, DNP overdose will cause fatal hyperthermia. In light of this, it's advised that the dose be slowly titrated according to personal tolerance, which varies greatly.[6] Case reports have shown that an acute administration of 20-50 mg/kg in humans can be lethal.[7] Concerns about dangerous side-effects and rapidly developing cataracts resulted in DNP being discontinued in the United States by the end of 1938. DNP, however, continues to be used by some bodybuilders and athletes to rapidly lose body fat. Fatal overdoses are rare, but are still reported on occasion. These include cases of accidental exposure,[8] suicide,[7][9][10] and excessive intentional exposure.[9][11][12]

There are limited and conflicting data on the pharmacokinetics of DNP in humans. The EPA states that "Data on the elimination kinetics of the dinitrophenols or their metabolic products in humans were not found."[13] The ATSDR's Toxicological Profile for Dinitrophenols also states that "No studies were located regarding distribution in humans after oral exposure to 2,4-DNP. Limited information is available regarding distribution in animals after oral exposure to 2,4-DNP." However, they do state that "Elimination from the body appears to be rapid, except possibly in cases of compromised liver function."[14] This coincides with a review in the NEJM on the biological actions of dinitrophenol, which stated that "Judging from the metabolic response, DNP appears to be eliminated entirely in three or four days; in the presence of liver or kidney damage it is possible that the drug will be retained over a longer period."[15] Oddly, more recent papers give an array of possible half-lives, ranging from 3 hours,[16] to 5-14 days.[7] Other recent papers maintain that the half-life in humans is unknown.[9]

Although further investigation is needed, one case report notes that dinitrophenol-induced hyperthermia has been successfully resolved with dantrolene administration.[17] "Dinitrophenol uncouples oxidative phosphorylation, causes release of calcium from mitochondrial stores and prevents calcium re-uptake. This leads to free intracellular calcium and causes muscle contraction and hyperthermia. Dantrolene inhibits calcium release from the sarcoplasmic reticulum which reduces intracellular calcium. The resulting muscle relaxation allows heat dissipation. There is little risk to dantrolene administration. Since dantrolene may be effective in reducing hyperthermia caused by agents that inhibit oxidative phosphorylation, early administration may improve outcome."[18]

While DNP itself is considered by many to be too risky for human use, its mechanism of action remains under investigation as a potential approach for treating obesity.[19] Currently, research is being conducted on uncoupling proteins naturally found in humans.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

stone14 said:


> You don't need to check your temp, if your worried this will only feed your paranoia, you will heat up and sweat sitting on your couch, you will no if your heat gets untolaratable without testing your temperature trust me. More can handle 400mg fine. 400-600mg ed won't kill you.


i wont be going over 250mg a day anyway


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm a worrier I'm still using 3iu slin pwo with 1ltre of lucozade by my side till its active time is over. I feel far more confident with dnp then I do with slin. I handle 400mg dnp ed fine and that was in summer, I wasn't working at the time, I think if I had a job I probably cudnt tbh the sweats woule be too much I'd be driping.

I class slin werse than dnp, you can overdose dnp and be very uncomfortable for a day but you won't die, you would have to be stupid with it to die on dnp, a small overdose on slin can make you hypo which imo is also a horrible feeling.

A ukm member 'fat' took 1200mg dnp in 1 dose in banqok and he didn't die, had a few ukm members worried as he was posting on ukm as he went thru it but he's fine, lost 7lb but said it wasn't werth it, which I can imagine it wouldn't be haha.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chilisi said:


> The whole point is to check your not going into hyperthermia with a thermometer.


Off 250mg ed?

Also I'm sure if your going into hyperthermia chances are you will be on your back with heat stroke symptoms and ill, you would definatly know about it you wouldn't need to check lol. I think you would be wanting to climb into a cold bath before you hit hyperthermia.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chilisi said:


> It doesn't work like that. Ive seen a few guys nearky die from it, not from dnp. You can go Delerious and not even know its happening. Your body temp should only raise a couple of degrees using it, anything over and your going into the higher temp danger zone. The longer your in the zone, the worse it is for you.
> 
> Yes it is only 250mg but DNP can also be person dependant. It's just safe practice IMO. I personally wouldn't use DNP without a thermometer or Slin without a BG reader. I have done in the past, which isn't the best plan of action.
> 
> You need to cool yourself down slowly in a Luke warm bath then add cooler water every now and again. the same as heating yourself up from cold illnesses. Nice and slow as it could put your body into shock.


Cool mate, and comparing it to slin + bg monitor I guess it makes sense.

Yeh I tried to get into a cold bath geting back from training and I have to have luke warm 1st, can't handle st8 cold I can see how it can make you go into shock lol just trying to breath is hard enough, I don't no how some guy can dive straight into ice filled drums or even frozen over lakes! I think I'd have a heart attack doing that lol


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> doesn't surprise me. just before zyzz died he was asking about DNP dose when he was at 8%. its just speculation of course. he paid the ultimate price for PED abuse.


Apparently he was on 250mg of tren a day plus clen. But then that's what I read


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

visionp said:


> Apparently he was on 250mg of tren a day plus clen. But then that's what I read


thing is if thats true there a ton of guys about who dont take all that and look miles better.

tren and stims no thanks lol


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

all any guy needs is some GH and low dose test works wonders.

wanna get ripped eat fish and veg for 10 weeks!!hardcore


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> all any guy needs is some GH and low dose test works wonders.
> 
> wanna get ripped eat fish and veg for 10 weeks!!hardcore


Chips are veg right? I tried that for 8 years and got fat.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

rectus said:


> Chips are veg right? I tried that for 8 years and got fat.


same ere lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> DNP is quite clever in the way it works and I think its fairly safe in the right doseage. Cocaine really raises your blood pressure. Even ephedrine has been linked to a lot of heart problems.
> 
> Its not a common drug in this country, but I've done shedloads of crystal meth, going for a week without sleep once (in the name of science - I like to see how far I can take things). It turns out that its alot safer, heart-wise, than ephedrine and (particularly) cocaine.
> 
> ...


Breaking bad is a great show


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To put in perspective. There were 5 deaths linked to Monster drinks in the USA


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> To put in perspective. There were 5 deaths linked to Monster drinks in the USA


America is a HUGE place and energy drinks are a big business. *Linked* to energy drinks? So heart issues then?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

monster drink deaths http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9627491/Monster-energy-drink-investigated.html#


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> monster drink deaths http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9627491/Monster-energy-drink-investigated.html#





> died of a heart attack





> parents allege that the high levels of caffeine overwhelmed their daughter's heart and aggravated an existing medical condition





> a spokesman for the FDA, said no causal link had yet been established between the deaths and the energy drink.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

rectus said:


> Chips are veg right? I tried that for 8 years and got fat.


chips and 'vegetable' oil all veg right...... :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anytime some1 died of heart problems they will try and link it to what ever theyve been using ie:

he was on class A drugs so must have been the drugs,

he was on steroids must have been the steroids,

he drank alot of caffine so must have been the caffine.

etc

etc

etc

anything to cause a stir in peoples heads.

just say he did die from the caffine, that 1 person in millions of caffine consummers, some ppl drink 10-20 coffes aday, my mate need 4-6 cups just to get out of bed hes got a bad caffine addiction, no problems with him other than the addiction, health wise he's spot on.

scare stories dont bother me tbh, if that did i wouldnt use dnp and slin known for being suposibly killer peds.

if you crock it off caffine them imo you must have an underlying problem to start with. amphetamine is a bigger stim than a few cans of green monster and plenty people across the world hammer that class A and are fine.

i think this is just a scare story to shock the readers, imo no proof it was caffine so why else would the media try to lead you to think it was....


----------

